# Lumonite Compass Mini and Mini R Headlamp field use review.



## Woods Walker (May 31, 2017)

Lumonite Compass Mini and Mini R Headlamp field use review.

Disclaimer. These headlamps were sent all the way from Finland for review from the manufacture. Yes that's correct. Finland! I do like scandi knives such as Marttiini but these are my first lights from that nation. 

This is field use review of the Lumonite Compass Mini and Mini R headlamp. Here is information from the manufacture.

http://www.lumonite.com/en/lumonite_compass_mini_r/

http://www.lumonite.com/en/lumonite_compass_mini/



> Lumonite Compass Mini R is a rechargeable headlamp, designed in Finland for demanding spare-time and professional use. The lamp can be easily charged without removing the battery, by using the Lumonite SnapCharger™ charger. In design of Compass Mini R, our team was striving for simplicity, performance and absolute operating reliability. Its one-part case is fully water, dust and shockproof and contains no moving parts.
> 
> Contents of the Package
> 
> ...



UI.

Operation:

Single click to turn the light on which will be the last one used as there is a memory. Single click again to turn off the light. Press and hold the switch with light on and it will cycle through the modes, low, medium and high. Double click from any mode to enter turbo. Double click to return back.

Moonlight mode: 

When the light is off, press and hold the switch for 2 seconds.

Keylock: 

When the light is off, press and hold the switch for more than 2 seconds. To unlock, press and hold long.

During field use I found the UI easy to use though the keylock was entered accidentally a few times at first when going into moonlight. It was easy to enter turbo mode then return to the last mode used. I like using the headlamps as a single click on and off light with memory of the last mode used. Nice and simple to use. I like that. 

The headlamps. Mini on the left and Mini R on the right.





The size is comparable to other 1XCR123 headlamps such as this Fenix HL50 in CR123 configuration.





The optic reminds me of the Olight H05 Active. No PWM detected on cellphone or shake test.





Cellphone camera looks clean in terms of PWM or other distortions within the output.





This produces a beam with a more concentrated hot spot however there is a cast of light beyond the hot spot which is hard to see in video and photos but visible during use. That said the beam pattern is more concentrated than headlamps with greater flood. Lumonite Mini on left, Armytek Wizard on right.





The threads came lubricated and felt smooth. The headlamp can be physically locked out with a twist of the tail cap. There is an O-ring for water resistance.











Inside the tube there is a spring on the end near the bezel with some kinda stopper. This differs from other headlamps I own which have the spring on the tail. One result being the polarity is reversed with positive end at the tail cap. The headlamps are polarity protected as mistakenly inserted the batteries upside down a few times. No issues beyond a need to flip the battery around.






There is a guide to proper polarity within the tube. 





The Mini comes with a 1500 mAh lithium primary. 3 nominal volts times 1.5 ah is 4.5 watt hours.





The Mini R comes with a 650 mAh 3.7 volt lithium ion which is propitiatory. 3.7 nominal volts times .65 ah is 2.405 watt hours. Assuming my hack math is worth anything a 16340 lithium ion has less energy than a CR123 lithium primary however there are pros and cons to each. Both Mini and Mini R can use standard lithium CR123 primaries or regular 16340 however only the Mini R can USB charge the supplied propitiatory lithium ion battery though never actually tested if a standard lithium-ion would also charge. I don't like to monkey around with Lithium-ion batteries so sticking to the manufacture's recommendations. Also clearly charging a primary CR123 would be a big mistake.The voltage range is 2 to 4.2 volts so use a protected 16340 lithium ion.





The stainless steel holder has good retention but allows for the light to be removed from the harness. I removed the light multiple times from the harness and so far have not noticed any scrapes on the anodizing.





The strap is wider than any other headlamp I own with plenty of room for adjustment. The buckles are also bigger and have grooves. This make for easier adjustments on the fly. The combination of SS harness, wider strap and buckle makes for a very comfortable headlamp which is easy to work with during higher activity. Armytek band and adjustment buckle on left Lumonite or right.






Both tail caps have groves for improved griping to turn but differ because of the USB charging function of the R model.

Mini on the left and Mini R tail cap on the right.











A close up of the USB magnetic charging system. Both come with extra set of O-rings however the R has magnetic USB charging cable along with a proprietary 16340 lithium ion battery.










It can be charged from any 5 volt USB power supply. This works great for in field power bank charging.





The cable magnetically attaches to the tail cap turning red when charging then green when finished.















The weather/water proof rating is listed as IPX8. They both handled repeated dunk and submersion tests just fine.

The Mini.







The Mini R. 







Did some solar testing of the Compass R and Mini R for Solar charging compatibility. I was unable to induce a charging error by interrupting sunlight using a 14 watt panel. This isn't to say a charging error is not possible but I tried. 


Solar charging. I tested the two models at the same time as they have the same charging system.







Compass Mini R.







Compass.







Solar charging. They both charged in the same way. I didn't time anything rather looking for compatibility. 


Charging.







Done.







I tested using an outlet powered USB plug after to make sure they were really fully charged which they were. So based on this and a few other solar testing sessions I believe them to be solar compatible though your mileage might vary.

Field testing:

I have put about 100 trail miles on these headlamps plus an overnight outing. Often the best way to evaluate something is within actual field use. This is one pro to spending a good amount of time on the trails. Yea get a bunch of experience using a gear item in multiple conditions rapidly. Beyond just bringing the headlamps along for use in place of other options I separated the field testing into two official outings. One was 8 miles during a wild night in which I tested the Mini R for 4 miles then a 18650 Compass R during the return hike. The other was a 6.8 mile woodland adventure. 

The wild night. Part 1 Mini R. For Part two you will have to see the 18650 Compass R review.





Nothing says fun like 44F with heavy rain going all night as you push through. I know heavy rain in the lower 40's doesn't sound all that hard but it literately sucks the life out of a person. In the video we are running through these conditions. This is something I do not recommend unless you do trail running as part of your training. The risk of mechanical injury is great and hypothermia is a surprising danger even if the pure numbers might look otherwise.







No inside testing can IMHO properly reproduce actual weather and submersion testing in the field. Rain hitting the headlamp when jogging through the wind is hard to reproduce inside. Submersion in a brook or stream isn't the same as a glass of water either. Due to field conditions the photos for the weather testing were taken directly from the video. That camera was totally waterproof. 

Water was pouring down the sides of the hills.







I would need to find a safe area for the dunk test. Odds are I might not be seen again never mind the Headlamp. LOL!







Areas away from the raging river and run-offs would be nice though still moving and muddy. The type of water a person could drop their headlamp into by accident and yet still have a chance to retrieve it. 







The switch lights up. I somehow think it uses the light from the main LED to do it.







The water was murky but headlamp survived the submersion. Needless to say the driving rain wasn't an issue either.







The more concentrate beam worked well moving in the rain and mist.












Both past the weather/water resistance testing. Moving on to night hike/trail running. 

Turbo is bright and appears more than the 440 listed lumens might imply though it wasn't too long ago when so much light out of such a little headlamp was unimaginable.







High is really bright. High mode.







High mode action shot taken from the video. That little speck on top of the lower center rock was actually a sunfish out of water flipping around. It's in the video and makes a get-a-way though not sure from what?







Medium mode. The beam was good for seeing trail markers at distance. 







The medium is what I mostly use when moving though the woods faster.












One of my rules to traveling fast at night on two feet. Never.... Never trust any rock subject to moving water. Always assume it's unstable and slow down. Still on medium mode. 







The medium is a bit too bright for close up but not overly so. Still for the most part the 10 lumen low mode is plenty for around camp.







One of the pros to the more concentrated beam is I could use the low mode for more things. This is nice given the smaller battery however if I had multiple extra batteries or a larger power source such as a 18650 often I prefer a beam with more flood. Still it made me rethink my belief a flooder headlamp is better. Sometimes yes but not all the time.

Low mode. I could actually use this for hiking if required.







Low mode. Sometimes the moving water rule isn't so easy to distinguish. It might look like just wet ground but this is going down hill. You can bet during heavy rain the water is moving and undercutting the rocks. So I treat this ground much like crossing a stream. I do not trust this rock to be stable.







Low mode again looking at a wild edible.







Moonlight mode. Picking a trail nibble. I have always liked the 2-3 lumen moonlight mode from the first time I used it going back to the Nitecore EX10 and 4/7 Quarks. That said some people have come to expect one lumen or less to imply a true moonlight mode or is that a firefly mode. Well in any case these lights don't have a sub lumen mode but I really like this level of light. Enough light to be useful around camp or inside but not so little to be problematic for my use.







Pros and Cons.

Pros.


1. One of the most comfortable headlamps I have used.

2. The headlamp body can be removed from the harness without a world of drama. I have have owned headlamps before which advertised this feature only to find it both difficulty and potentially damaging to actually remove the light from the harness. Also it has good retention.

3. I can actually use edged tools with the low mode as shown below. Normally I would be hesitant to use 10 lumens for working with saws and knives but the more concentrated beam helps. So if you want something with a more defined hot spot this is it.





4. Very well build. Seems top quality.

5. Everything about it screams outdoor hard use. The wide buckles, location and size of power button, SS harness and wide headband makes it easy to adjust and use in the field. 

6. Runs well on upper modes with a CR123 primary. Some lights have modes which can't be supported by a not rechargeable (primary) battery chemistry. This one did just fine.

7. For the most part I liked the mode spacing.

8. Past all of my weather tests and I went out of my way this time.

9. The Turbo mode is a joy to use. Easy to activate then return to the last mode used yet not so easy as to accidentally activate. Also the headlamp ramps up and down to/from Turbo mode. It's hard to explain and can be seen in the video but overall makes using Turbo more practice during actual field use. 

10. The UI is relatively simple and no flashy disco modes.

11. I am liking this USB magnetic charging thing. If that feature is important maybe consider the R model.

12. I like getting batteries included and more if it is a lithium ion.


Cons.

1. The electronic lock out occasionally gets in my way when employing moonlight mode. Given how easily the light physically locks out not sure why this is needed. Not the end of the world as it's easy to avoid with practice. Still it was about the only con to the UI which I like.

2. The beam is more concentrated. Bottom line if you want maximum flood this isn't the headlamp for you.

3. I wish there was a 30 lumen mode. Beyond that I am happy with the mode spacing.

4. Moonlight/firefly/whatever mode connoisseurs might want an even lower mode.

5. Lower end of the voltage range is 2 volts so you should use protected lithium ion batteries though the light gives plenty of warning of low power.

Conclusion. 

These are great headlamps. The comfort and field usability for lack of better words alone means despite having many options I like to pack the Lumonite Mini R.


Here is a video of all the fun. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TCY (May 31, 2017)

Thanks Woods, you review is always so detailed with tons of field photos. I like that in a review!

Never heard of Lumonite though, seems like a very decent brand. Too bad they don't tell you what LED/CCT/CRI they are using.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 31, 2017)

TCY said:


> Thanks Woods, you review is always so detailed with tons of field photos. I like that in a review!
> 
> Never heard of Lumonite though, seems like a very decent brand. Too bad they don't tell you what LED/CCT/CRI they are using.



Near as I can tell it's an XM-L2 CW. The tint is ok for CW though could have just been lucky in that regard. A NW option would be nice though didn't put that in the pros or cons.


----------



## Genzod (May 31, 2017)

Wood Walker, How would you characterize the medium output when running--"low beam" (good enough) or "high beam"? (Running with confidence now, boys--lookout, here comes the nitrous oxide!)

I wish it had a few more output options, too--145 might be good for high beam mode for really technical trail--a little easier on the battery than high mode. You wanted 30 lumens, would that be walking level light or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## Genzod (May 31, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Near as I can tell it's an XM-L2 CW. The tint is ok for CW though could have just been lucky in that regard. A NW option would be nice though didn't put that in the pros or cons.



Affirmative on the Cree XM-L2 CW http://www.lumonite.com/images/Manuals/Compass MiniMini_R_v4/COMPASS mini v4 English.pdf


----------



## Woods Walker (May 31, 2017)

Genzod said:


> Wood Walker, How would you characterize the medium output when running--"low beam" (good enough) or "high beam"? (Running with confidence now, boys--lookout, here comes the nitrous oxide!)
> 
> I wish it had a few more output options, too--145 might be good for high beam mode for really technical trail--a little easier on the battery than high mode. You wanted 30 lumens, would that be walking level light or did you have something else in mind?



The 85 lumen medium is good enough for running for me. The low for walking. I could use the high if just doing 6 miles but hate to require a battery change if somehow forced to go slower. A down sides to one 16340/cr123 compared to 18650. Somehow the more defined hot spot gives the appearance of a brighter headlamp compared to the AT Wizard or the Compass 18650 R which has a different optic and being reviewed now. But on the pro side brighter flooder beam is nice as sometimes use the 180 lumen mode from the Wizard. That said the larger headlamps are bulkier. Often I get just 1.5 hours for a fast night run. So this or the Nitecore NU20 goes.

30 lumens has always been a general good all night hiking output/use mode for me. Sometimes a night hike might go for 5 hours and then need more power to setup camp etc. So that level often can accomplish a backpack night hike with plenty of battery power left over though this medium mode using CR123 could probably do it.


----------



## Genzod (May 31, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> The 85 lumen medium is good enough for running for me. The low for walking. I could use the high if just doing 6 miles but hate to require a battery change if somehow forced to go slower..



I may have inadvertently confused you with my high beam / low beam analogy. I wasn't referring to the settings of high and low on the lamp. 

Given that you found the 85 setting "good enough" for running, the Goldilocks in me was wondering if you found the 85 lumen setting was on the _low side_ of "good enough", the _high side_ of "good enough" or_ juuuuuuust right!_


----------



## Woods Walker (May 31, 2017)

Genzod said:


> I may have inadvertently confused you with my high beam / low beam analogy. I wasn't referring to the settings of high and low on the lamp.
> 
> Given that you found the 85 setting "good enough" for running, the Goldilocks in me was wondering if you found the 85 lumen setting was on the _low side_ of "good enough", the _high side_ of "good enough" or_ juuuuuuust right!_



Ok. LOL! Enough as in not too little but not totally perefect. Kinda middle of the road on the enough scale. For example the medium mode in the 1XAA Tiara is enough but on the lower end aka 60ish lumens of flood for trail running. This is better by a margin but the 180ish of the Wizard standard is on the upper end of enough however it is also a bigger battery.


----------



## Genzod (May 31, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Ok. LOL! Enough as in not too little but not totally perefect. Kinda middle of the road on the enough scale. For example the medium mode in the 1XAA Tiara is enough but on the lower end aka 60ish lumens of flood for trail running. This is better by a margin but the 180ish of the Wizard standard is on the upper end of enough however it is also a bigger battery.



Excellent! Exactly what I was looking for in your description! Great context! Thanks. :twothumbs


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 6, 2017)

Got in from another night run. The Compass Mini R just so happened to be inside the running pack.








Medium mode. 


Trout management area however the sign got washed out in the light.








Sniffing around to spot light trout for future fly fishing during the day.








Rocks.








Moth.








Night flowers. Well really they're just some roses and weeds.
















Low mode.








High mode.








Turbo.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 6, 2017)

Updated with solar charging info.


----------

